
Ask HN: How do you solve internal software documentation at your company? - frenchie4111
We have a big mix of markdown files &#x2F; swagger docs &#x2F; docstrings &#x2F; other html&#x2F;css&#x2F;js docs (react storybook).<p>And are looking to centralize them in a way that allows for: Github authentication, search &#x2F; indexing, internal commenting &#x2F; discussion.
======
amirathi
I built an internal wiki replacement: nurtch.com

It provides ability to create documents with markdown text, images, executable
code and output all within single document. Although it's optimized for
infrastructure runbooks, it can be used for any internal documentation.
Reports, metrics, onboarding guides, design documents etc.

If you don't foresee any need for executable code then it's probably not for
you. I have seen teams use Dropbox paper, Media wiki, and sometimes Gdocs for
static internal documentation.

~~~
ahazred8ta
BTW, how do you differentiate [https://nurtch.com](https://nurtch.com) from
[https://netbraintech.com](https://netbraintech.com) (the executable runbook
people)?

~~~
amirathi
NetBrain seems focused on network infrastructure. Nurtch is simply executable
runbook platform for anything you would want to automate.

Nurtch's primary use case is quick incident response for any operational
issues. E.g. service outage, dependency failures, database acting up and such.
Rubix library (bundled with Nurtch) helps with diagnosing and acting on these
issues.

------
jkjustinkumar
We use a WordPress website with a plugin to make it into a knowlegebase wiki.
First we used a plugin called UserPress. Then we moved to Zhen documsntation.
Now we use a Plugin called Helpie. It's Front-end editor is good use for
internal documentation.

------
evervevdww221
I'm building a tool like this, but I'm 2 months from launching.

